# Americans Embracing OUR Expanding 'Thug Culture'



## AveryJarhman (Mar 20, 2016)

​Sadly, this meme describes a form of MENTAL ILLNESS suffered by a substantial number of Americans raised in a culture of African American Child Abuse & Neglect responsible for fueling the Thug Life culture that nationally popular American recording artists and victims of *Childhood Trauma Kendrick Lamar and the late Tupac Shakur REPEATEDLY* mention in their music, or speak about during interviews. Both recording artists recognize the *UNJUST HUMAN OPPRESSION* that deprived them and countless American children from experiencing a fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood with *SAFE STREETS* to travel and play on.

Beginning at a young age a significant population of American children are *CONDITIONED* to accept and/or embrace what the late American recording artist and *Childhood Trauma victim Tupac Shakur* describes as "Thug Life", an acronym for

**"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvcks Everyone".*

“We don’t need no more rappers,* _we don’t need no more basketball players, no more football players. We need more thinkers. We need more scientists. We need more managers. We need more mathematicians. We need more teachers." _

*"We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that,* _we don’t need any more entertainers.“_ ~Tupac Shakur
__
Tupac was well aware that not only are American kids being OPPRESSED and DEPRIVED from experiencing their full human potential, Tupac realized OUR NATION is being deprived of enjoying the potential achievements offered to ALL Americans by reasonably well adjusted kids maturing into responsible teens and adults who care about the future of OUR Nation.

It is time to end "America's War on Poverty," correctly renaming our Nation's expanding social disorder and # ONE *MENTAL HEALTH CRISIS* known as *CHILDHOOD TRAUMA*, to

**"America's War on Childhood Abuse, Neglect & Maltreatment"**

*



*

Kendrick Lamar offers evidence of the mental illness he has NEEDLESSLY suffered from for most all of his childhood, teen and adult life.






Facebook

____
Doctors Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of *Emotionally Troubled* and chronically ill American teens and adults.


At 2:12:25 in this documentary about Mafia hit-man and victim of Early Childhood Trauma/Abuse, Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why young Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.

____
*(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)*

Kendrick Lamar Talks About ‘u,’ His Depression & Suicidal Thoughts (Pt. 2) | MTV Video News April 2015

____

Tagged: *Jamyla Bolden, Tyshawn Lee, Julie Dombo*


----------



## Tank (Mar 20, 2016)

It's only going to get worse, it's just their nature


----------

